# Red bugs



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I am lost on searching for this one. 

It looks almost like an aphid but it cant be, its fast and running around the leaf litter. Jut a couple mm in size I would say. 5 mm at most.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

only a guess, but maybe juvenile Boisea trivittatus (box elder bug)


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

Nasty looking things


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

DarkAGEdefect said:


> Nasty looking things


They may say the same about us.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

DarkAGEdefect said:


> Nasty looking things


From a frog's eye, I would think that "tasty" might describe them better.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

my first guess would be juvenile stages of box elder bugs. I pinned up a series of them in college and they looked a lot like that.


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

Touché lol


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Box elders seems correct will see as they get bigger. Thanks


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

The frogs don't eat it?

It could be any one of those similar looking hemipterans-but boxelders are so abundant that is a likely one.


----------

